# Brazillian Blowout Warning-Heath Canada finds Unacceptable Levels of Formaldehyde



## ruthless (Oct 10, 2010)

Brazilian Blowout Solution Contains Formaldehyde - Health Canada Information Update 2010-10-07

Read this before deciding if you want to do this


----------



## Meisje (Oct 10, 2010)

I saw this on a news program. They are discontinuing this particular product in Canada. It makes me angry that the product was being shipped here/used when it's in flagrant violation of Health Canada's formaldehyde regulations.


----------



## sillylilacs (Oct 10, 2010)

*jaw drops*

TWELVE PERCENT?!? O__O

I think I read somwhere that 18-35% mixture of formaldehyde and glutaraldehyde are used for frigging embalming!!


----------



## ruthless (Oct 10, 2010)

Indeed. The blog where I saw the article (Beauty geek? ) said that the company that makes the solution states there isn't formaldehyde in it! Obviously not the case.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 10, 2010)

Brazilian Blowout Press


since the way that the chemical would enter your body, I recommend a mask, as it can be rather fumey any how. This is an off the scalp process and should not enter your body in any other way that in the "fume" form. Its an easy fix, and if you read all of the press releases, not just the one from BB, you will see that it is a FLAWED test. I use the BB brand as well as another and am totally comfortable with it. 

I love my brazilian blowouts and will continue to get it, once you have had one, you will see why you cant go with out!!!


----------



## ruthless (Oct 11, 2010)

Except that's a link to Oregon State, where as my link is to Health Canada, and doesn't state what testing method they used.

No one is debating the effectivness of the treatment, it's simply a heads up that Health Canada considers the levels of formaldehyde contained within that specific treatment unacceptable to Canadians.

I am super happy you have found a treatment for your hair that you like-that's pretty cool.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.thespec.com/living/healthfitness/article/266794--brazilian-blowout-warning-disputed 

  	So its pretty much the same warning as in the states. I can tell you from experience, it IS fumey. A mask solves the issue. It works SO WELL its worth it, I promise.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 13, 2010)

and also, since formaldehyde is a gas, it does NOT contain that chemical. That is a misnomer. And add to that, they are not pulling the product from canadian shelves, its a personal decision and people do need to be warned about the fumes, but it is not what is commonly thought of as formaldehyde. It should be placed on the BB website in bold that it can cause irritation, a lot of beauty treatments do- I know people who dont color thier hair because of simliar stuff- and that a mask and fan can solve the isssue. Thats my only problem, well that and that it was a big deal that is really a small deal.


----------



## sillylilacs (Oct 14, 2010)

blondemafia76 said:


> http://www.thespec.com/living/healthfitness/article/266794--brazilian-blowout-warning-disputed


 	The article says that: Schoon blames Health Canada’s own testers for the high readings, claiming that the primary product in hair straighteners is methylene glycol, or formalin, which is converted to formaldehyde during the testing process.

  	Formalin is actually formaldehyde in liquid form. Formaldehyde IS a gas at room temperature, but after being compressed and dissolved in water, it's now known as methylene glycol. One hundred percent formalin actually contains 40% formaldehyde.

  	I tried to search for a list of ingredients in this treatment to find out more about the chemicals...but no luck so far 

  	But I did see before and after shots of the treatment, it looks like a miracle treatment lol I'm glad that it works for some people at least =p


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 16, 2010)

To be honest- the process is the most dangerous for the person GIVING the treatment, they are more apt to inhale the gases that are created by the process. I always use a mask when applying or recieving and other people should too. But I also dont that this is a reason to boycott a product, en mass. If its not for "you" then as a consumer, dont use it. If you want to try it, use a mask, or don't, the choice is yours. Taking away that choice from others is crazy.


----------



## kyoto (Nov 25, 2010)

I have to say that the Brazilian Blowout has been amazing for my hair, so I have no plans to stop using it.  My stylist uses a mask and a fan and I wear a mask as well, but this has just been since the warning.  Neither of us have ever had any problems.


----------



## Lin1018 (Dec 3, 2014)

blondemafia76 said:


> I love my brazilian blowouts and will continue to get it, once you have had one, you will see why you cant go with out!!!


  I believe that the US, UK and EU all restrict the amount to 0.2% but apparently the Canada Health listed products had much higher %s in them - I might be wrong but I know here in the UK it is strictly controlled.

  Happy New Year everyone - I found this website that I think might be of interest because it tells you the products that have been withdrawn, products that are in the process of being withdrawn and the safe products. http://www.womensvoices.org/avoid-t...raightening-products-containing-formaldehyde/


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 18, 2015)

ruthless said:


> Read this before deciding if you want to do this


  Hi ruthless, this website http://www.womensvoices.org/avoid-t...raightening-products-containing-formaldehyde/ gives list of recalled, *Hair Straighteners High in Formaldehyde, Not Yet Recalled, **Products that have been tested and found to contain formaldehyde higher than acceptable levels in other countries, but have not yet been subject to recall*and SAFE products.  

  Be safe.


----------



## BeBeautyAshley (Jun 13, 2015)

I did this once in Peru and hated it, the smell was unbearable and it was super expensive!! Not surprised to read how harmful this stuff is, I'm all for beauty treatments that make you feel beautiful but this one is just too much for me. Thanks for posting the link, glad to see Canada isn't letting this stuff near their salons anymore!


----------



## Lin1018 (Jun 14, 2015)

I am a great fan of Karmin's G3 Salon Pro hair styling iron and I also have their Ultralight hairdryer and thought perhaps you might find their how to's helpful instead of getting hair chemically straightened. (sorry, should have put this in before).
  karminhairtools.com/advice/how-to-straighten-curly-hair

  Also a list of products that are bad but if you scroll to the bottom they list products that are OK.
  womensvoices.org/avoid-toxic-chemicals/salon-products/hair-straightening-products-containing-formaldehyde/


----------

